# My pits are banned from my neighborhood park



## TheIncredibleSocks

About 30 minutes ago me and my brother were at our neighborhood park walking my Bully/APBT Socks and his APBT Ripper.After 20 minutes of walking we sat down on a bench to relax.Then a security guard walked over to us and said "No pit bulls allowed,you all gotta leave."He said that a pit bull bit a kid last week and now no pit bulls allowed,keep in mind its a public park.He then proceeded to say that what if Ripper got lose and bit someone(which he would never do hes the sweetest dog ever)We decided to not argue and walked home. I've never experienced any kind of BSL,but now I know what it's like.I can't imagine having to give up my best friend because of a retarded law.


----------



## redog

It's not a law, it's a knee jerk "rule" put in place because of 1 moron and his pit bull type dog that was allowed to bite a child.


----------



## angelbaby

no not a law, I would contact the city and complain and make a huge issue out of it so other people with the breed in your area can fight that. I just feel 1 small thing like this 1 small rule by some asshat can give them the ball to enforce more small rules like that. If there is no CITY law regarding the breed then that is some BS. Tell that guy where he can SHOVE it. Sorry might be in a bit of a mood tonight but that crap would not fly with me there would be an all out battle and I would be walking my dogs there all day and all night. If your dog is not aggressive there is no need to have to keep them out of public areas. { unless you have BSL laws there}


----------



## angelbaby

I have a thing against rent a cops anyways , they feel they are so special with there rent a cop uniform and flashlight. usually some guy with a big ego over his uniform and feels he has more power then the common person which he doesn't usually his big mouth is over compensating for something else lol... ok ok im done lol.


----------



## cEElint

I would have told him to get bent


----------



## American_Pit13

Ask him where proof of this "rule" is.. If you feel like making waves...


----------



## PBLN

I would call someone about it. Who pays the Security Guard if its a public park? Unless the state or city the park is located in has laws regarding BSL, they do not have a leg to stand on. I also know privately funded parks that can make up rules since its not public. I think its awful for you to have to go through especially since your dogs were leashed and following the law. Any dog can get loose and bite a kid, no matter what breed. Please let us know how it goes if you do decide to investigate.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT

They can't ban your pit bull from a public park that allows dogs. Demand him to show you that in writing where it specifically says pit bulls are banned on the premises. He won't have it in writing because it doesn't exist.


----------



## patty

I understand where they are coming from, but who is to say that next week another breed of dog will not attack someone. Why everyone just complains about pitbulls is beyond me. You always hear the bad stories of pit bulls never the good ones!


----------



## bahamutt99

I would look it up. A law like that would have to be on the books somewhere. Security guards can't just make up their own rules as they go.


----------



## Firehazard

too funny, some great what to do's already posted... 


Im the guy that would have unclipped the dog and handed the SO a ball and said; here command him and throw the ball..  

nothing beats an obedient good ball dog that loves children in the eyes of the public  remember that!


SPAM! man not even real pork..


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya

coming from someone with a real badge, id tell him to eat dog shit....its a public park and until there are signs posted about not having pit bull type dogs at the park he can eff off... 

besides, he cant ticket you or fine you... hes a rent a cop..... get out of town.


----------



## Kenaii

Like everyone else has been saying, I'd call someone about it. Without an actual Law they can't officially "Ban" your dogs.

And one more thing; It's not an actual Dog Park is it?


----------



## Shelby-N-Zues

I understand laws are different in every state and city but I really doubt that any city could pass an ordinance a WEEK after a child gets bit to ban Pit-bulls from a public park. The town I use to live in tried for like 4 or 5 years to ban Pits from public places they voted on it once a year and it never passed. I think maybe your Security Guard is making his own Rules because of his prejudices. I think you should go back to the park with your dogs when he's there and if he says anything to you, you don't have to argue simply ask him for proof of the LAW until he or the authorities can prove to you your not allowed there with your Pits I would STAY and ENJOY the park your tax dollars pay for. Contact your City Hall and find out if there's a ban like I said can't see it happening that fast my guess is there's not, and find out if they are trying to pass a law against your BREED and make sure you speak up and VOTE against it. Don't let anyone PUSH you around KNOW your rights! Hope you find out he's full of B.S. and can continue to ENJOY your PARK:snap:


----------



## Bear813

cEElint said:


> I would have told him to get bent


Lol agreed!

Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Black Rabbit

Lol that rent a cop would have gotten so much shit from me. Talk about flipping the bitch switch  I'd have promptly told him wear to stick it and then said make me. You show me the sign or law that says my dog is not allowed here or you can just kiss my ass and I'm not going anywhere. If he would have said anything about cops I'd have whipped out my phone and said let me call them ill wait right here. That's harassment and the rent a pigs can't just force you out of the park like that because they don't like the breed that's absolute BS. I'd call the city and complain about how you were harassed and forced out of the park when there is no law or any such rules. That's harassment and you don't have to take that shit.


----------



## SaliiiShark

Wow that man is disgusting, give him a quick kick in the balls and take a run. If I were you I would have made the BIGGEST deal out of it . I will scream ! I will get everyone from the block and protest against the park, Now let's see who's the real BITCH, Me or my dog? It's like making Men illegal since there is numerous of crime that men committed 
*BAN THE DEED NOT THE BREED*


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks

To everyone I don't go to that park much anymore,I still go on walks there sometimes,but literally across the street a new park has been built and they are welcoming of all breeds and the park is 1,000,000 times better than the other.Now when I go to the old park the rent a cop sees me but ignores me.


----------



## Black Rabbit

I would still call the city and complain about that guy. He's seems too power hungry and needs to get slapped back to reality


----------



## Rlopez1200

What city is this??

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

